# Sticky  Informational articles in the Sticky Library



## tielfan

The Talk Cockatiels forums have a wealth of useful information stored in the form of sticky threads. In fact we have so many sticky threads that scrolling past them to get to the ordinary threads was becoming a nuisance, and we set up a Sticky Library to eliminate this problem. 

The threads in the Sticky Library are all closed to new posts so they won't get cluttered up with posts that don't have lasting informational value. If you have a question or comment about a thread in the Sticky Library, please start a new thread in an appropriate section, and include a link to the sticky thread that you're talking about. 

Here is a list of the Breeding stickies in the library:

For those who want to breed cockatiels - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27860

Slow crop: emptying the crop without special equipment - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=300811

Hormone control, and dealing with unwanted/unexpected egg laying - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

Plucking parents and plucking birds - http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30881

Wing spot sexing - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307

Nestboxes and nestbox litter - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688

Keeping breeding records - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27579

Feeding problems and development issues in babies - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514

Cockatiel with eggs! HELP! ASAP! PROLAPSE (a sad thread with an unhappy ending, posted as a sticky to help warn others about the dangers of egg binding and prolapse) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27290

Buying/selling unweaned babies and what to do - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26995

Embryonic development of cockatiels - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2607

Crop bra instructions and application - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20958

Hand-feeding chart (including some handfeeding guidelines) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189

Lack of calcium/importance of calcium (as related to soft-shelled and shell-less eggs) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19866

Aspiration scare (what to do if a baby aspirates during handfeeding) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19342

How to be prepared for hand raising babies - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140

Twin hatches - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10084

From egg to weaning - pictures - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=5855

The making of an egg - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2539


----------

